
Study: A universal basic income would grow the economy - jeremylevy
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/8/30/16220134/universal-basic-income-roosevelt-institute-economic-growth
======
caryd
Fake news with zero proof.

The rich will save it all. The poor will buy junk under the table. Barely any
of it will get taxed.

